# Dandelion Clock



## gnagel (Apr 28, 2017)

Dandelion Clock





Nikon D800, Nikon 200 f4 Micro  

Thanks for looking... Glenn


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 29, 2017)

This is a great presentation. I like it very much!


----------



## itsjustbreality (Apr 29, 2017)

Love how minimalistic this is! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## gnagel (Apr 30, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> This is a great presentation. I like it very much!


Thank you, Dean


itsjustbreality said:


> Love how minimalistic this is!


Thank you

Glenn


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2017)

"Hey, not too shabby!" as my dear, departed mother used to say. That was actually high praise from her.


----------



## gnagel (Apr 30, 2017)

Derrel said:


> "Hey, not too shabby!" as my dear, departed mother used to say. That was actually high praise from her.


Thanks Derrel...high praise indeed! 

Glenn


----------

